# Let's see how many vaping ladies we have here...



## VaperWinx

Pop by and say hello!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Halo 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

annemarievdh said:


> Halo
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Hi there!  
Am hoping that we can start a bit of a "Women's" thread going. Unless there is one and I totally missed it!


----------



## annemarievdh

No dont think there is one, but this could be fun. 

Come say halo @Stroodlepuff, @Melinda, @Reonaut. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## VaperWinx

Yes this could @annemarievdh


----------



## Riaz

something like this


----------



## VaperWinx

Oh and yes! Come say hi ladies!


----------



## Melinda

Hola!!! although I'm not a vaper any more...I'm a girl on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Yes. Something like that @Riaz


----------



## VaperWinx

Hi @Melinda. Glad you're still on the forum even if you're no longer vaping. If its not too personal might I ask why?


----------



## Metal Liz

Hey there ladies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Hi @metalliz


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hellooooooooooo Girls  

@VapeGrrl and @Poppie are here too. 



Riaz said:


> something like this



I forgot about that thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

I did what everyone wanted to do when they started Vaping, I first quit my cigarettes with vaping, and then as a natural progression stopped vaping, and no I do not mind the question, I'll answer all questions honestly, so if you don't want to know the honest answer don't ask

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Hi @Stroodlepuff  Pop on I @VapeGirl and @Poppie


----------



## VaperWinx

Clearly I meant @VapeGrrl and @Poppie. Damn autocorrect.


----------



## VaperWinx

Fantastic to "meet" all of you by the way.


----------



## VaperWinx

@Melinda Lol! Nicely put. That's pretty good. I've bee of cigs for a month now. So relatively new. But am enjoying vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie

Good for the ladies - go on vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Hi ladies, is this the thread were we rant about husbands and kids  If not then we need to start one 
Only kidding, just been one of those weeks, I have to admit that a stinkie is beckoning me, luckily I have none at home and don't have time to go the the shop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Poppie said:


> Good for the ladies - go on vaping


Hi @Poppie. I reckon every now and then its good to have a ladies group.


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> something like this


Haha no @Riaz not the same 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## VaperWinx

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi ladies, is this the thread were we rant about husbands and kids  If not then we need to start one
> Only kidding, just been one of those weeks, I have to admit that a stinkie is beckoning me, luckily I have none at home and don't have time to go the the shop


Hi @VapeGrrl 
This can be a forum for ladies. So whatever you want to talk about, go for it. Vaping, husbands, kids, you name it!


----------



## Lala

Hello Ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Lala said:


> Hello Ladies


Hi @Lala


----------



## VaperWinx

I don't know if you ladies have done this, but go ahead and post pics of your mods or ecigs. I myself only have two. But am heading towards mech mods myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaperWinx

These are mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I will post a bit later, have to get everything together first 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## VaperWinx

annemarievdh said:


> I will post a bit later, have to get everything together first
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


No probs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

These are my two babies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KimH

Hello, cool thread 

Here's a pic of what we've got together personally so far - thankfully you didn't ask to see our wish list.... mine is LONG! 
Left to right:
CLK1280 with the Gladius
Panzer 18650 mech mod with the Magma
CLK1280 with the Atomic
Stingray X
MVP Shine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VaperWinx

Metal Liz said:


> These are my two babies
> 
> View attachment 12463
> View attachment 12464


I like!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VaperWinx

KimH said:


> Hello, cool thread
> 
> Here's a pic of what we've got together personally so far - thankfully you didn't ask to see our wish list.... mine is LONG!
> Left to right:
> CLK1280 with the Gladius
> Panzer 18650 mech mod with the Magma
> CLK1280 with the Atomic
> Stingray X
> MVP Shine
> 
> View attachment 12465


@KimH that's pretty awesome! And welcome! 
I agree, my wishlist would bankrupt me completely!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lala



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VaperWinx

Lala said:


> View attachment 12470


Nice @Lala


----------



## VaperWinx

Am placing an order from fasstech soon for an X.Fire Wood. Just the battery. Will figure out tank later!


----------



## Lala

Slowly but surely growing my collection. Only been vaping for 3 months now and broke

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KimH

Lala said:


> Slowly but surely growing my collection. Only been vaping for 3 months now and broke


----------



## annemarievdh

Nemesis 2860 with TOBH Atty, MVP with iClear30s, VapeCase with Mini Protank 3, Thor the Reo Mini, VisionSpinner ii with Mini Protank 3. Then iClear16b, RSST, Aspire Nautilus, and iClear16d.

Ow and I have a Twisp around here somewhere.


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Reonat

Hi ladies... I also need to get some pics together of my babies (my domestic calls them my dummies) but am sooo busy with my month end. Am still in my pj's if that is any indication. Will post some later.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Lala said:


> Slowly but surely growing my collection. Only been vaping for 3 months now and broke


Same here @Lala


----------



## VaperWinx

KimH said:


>


----------



## VaperWinx

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 12473
> 
> 
> Nemesis 2860 with TOBH Atty, MVP with iClear30s, VapeCase with Mini Protank 3, Thor the Reo Mini, VisionSpinner ii with Mini Protank 3. Then iClear16b, TSST, Aspire Nautilus, and iClear16d.
> 
> Ow and I have a Twisp around here somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Wow!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Reonat said:


> Hi ladies... I also need to get some pics together of my babies (my domestic calls them my dummies) but am sooo busy with my month end. Am still in my pj's if that is any indication. Will post some later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No probs @Reonat we'll be here.  And welcome.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

will post mine later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Stroodlepuff said:


> will post mine later


Great stuff. Look forward to seeing.


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


>



What happend to your Hana or Cana? 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## VaperWinx

Stroodlepuff said:


>


I'm being dense and forgot the name of the purple one. Was looking at one just like that not so long ago. How's it work for you?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> What happend to your Hana or Cana?
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Sold it to @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sold it to @Rob Fisher



Nice  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

VaperWinx said:


> I'm being dense and forgot the name of the purple one. Was looking at one just like that not so long ago. How's it work for you?


K101 it's really Cool. Use it more with the kayfun because I'm not a fan of the cartomiser it just looks pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Stroodlepuff said:


> K101 it's really Cool. Use it more with the kayfun because I'm not a fan of the cartomiser it just looks pretty


Yes, the K101! That's it! I see. When I looked at it and read spec etc it was also the cartomizer I was unsure of. 
My next order however at the end of this month will be a stingray.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sold it to @Rob Fisher



It's my Sambuca evening vape now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaperWinx

Rob Fisher said:


> It's my Sambuca evening vape now...
> 
> View attachment 12477


 nice!


----------



## Poppie

awesome @Stroodlepuff and @annemarievdh go girls go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Whoops.... walked in the wrong door again.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## VaperWinx

BumbleBee said:


> Whoops.... walked in the wrong door again.....


 don't worry, Friday's are for drag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

VaperWinx said:


> don't worry, Friday's are for drag.


Oh yay 

Be right back......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

BumbleBee said:


> Oh yay
> 
> Be right back......


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12491


Hahahaha 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> It's my Sambuca evening vape now...
> 
> View attachment 12477



What do you think of it Rob


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hi ladies 
I'm vaping and smoking on and off 
Really struggling with it. I want to vape but just like an ex smokers that does not like the smell of smoke I really don't like the smell of vape vapor  If that makes any sense

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12491


Oh I'm laughing so hard right now!


----------



## VaperWinx

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm vaping and smoking on and off
> Really struggling with it. I want to vape but just like an ex smokers that does not like the smell of smoke I really don't like the smell of vape vapor  If that makes any sense


Hi @Bumblebabe, welcome. Is it not maybe the type of liquid youre using? Maybe a better smelling one would help? Not really sure. How is your cig vs vape ratio?


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

VaperWinx said:


> Hi @Bumblebabe, welcome. Is it not maybe the type of liquid youre using? Maybe a better smelling one would help? Not really sure. How is your cig vs vape ratio?


@VaperWinx I have a vape pro @BumbleBee here trying his best, from vape gear to juices.

I'm sure we will manage at some point, meanwhile he is having a ball with it  lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> What do you think of it Rob



I quite like the square form of it and it performs perfectly... I haven't really used it much but the Nautilus Mini sits on top of it and it has a Licorice Juice that tastes just like black Sambuca and is really nice for a few puffs a day! It's a nice device and the only thing I'm not crazy about is you need a screw driver to change batteries but I guess it has the USB charging facility so that's a plus. It was a good buy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm vaping and smoking on and off
> Really struggling with it. I want to vape but just like an ex smokers that does not like the smell of smoke I really don't like the smell of vape vapor  If that makes any sense



@Bumblebabe I know exactly what you are saying! There are a lot of juices I simply can't stand and some of them being vaped around me also I hate! If you like Menthol you need to try Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and then experiment with different flavour concentrates... it has been a life saver for me and haven't touched a ciggie for nearly a year! I would never have thought it possible! The added bonus of Menthol Ice is that it has no second hand smell! If it did my wife would smell it in an instant because she has a sense of smell of a bloodhound!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

My mom @Poppie asked me to post a pic of her babies here

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Rob Fisher said:


> @Bumblebabe I know exactly what you are saying! There are a lot of juices I simply can't stand and some of them being vaped around me also I hate! If you like Menthol you need to try Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and then experiment with different flavour concentrates... it has been a life saver for me and haven't touched a ciggie for nearly a year! I would never have thought it possible! The added bonus of Menthol Ice is that it has no second hand smell! If it did my wife would smell it in an instant because she has a sense of smell of a bloodhound!


Hehehe yes I have tried it, its not bad if you dont mind vaping on tooth paste 
Most of the mint and menthols gives off a burnt hair taste , I know no one else seams to taste that but me 
There must be something seriously wrong with my nose or taste buds .

Yeah I can relate with her, I can also smell these juices a mile away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Trying this now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

@Silver, @Rob Fisher, @Gizmo and yes you too @Alex (I saw you spying) I didn't know you guys were actually lady's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeGrrl said:


> @Silver, @Rob Fisher, @Gizmo and yes you too @Alex (I saw you spying) I didn't know you guys were actually lady's



We are all in touch with our feminine side!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

My Avatar must count for something here?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

I can see by the way you colour code your mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> My mom @Poppie asked me to post a pic of her babies here
> 
> View attachment 12495



Awesome photo, love the contrasting background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Silver said:


> My mom @Poppie asked me to post a pic of her babies here
> 
> View attachment 12495


Those look fantastic! I can't wait for my X.Fire Wood to arrive from fasttech. Will be placing that order soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Bumblebabe said:


> Trying this now
> View attachment 12497


Very nice @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VaperWinx

VapeGrrl said:


> @Silver, @Rob Fisher, @Gizmo and yes you too @Alex (I saw you spying) I didn't know you guys were actually lady's


Hahaaa!


----------



## VaperWinx

Rob Fisher said:


> We are all in touch with our feminine side!


----------



## BumbleBee

VaperWinx said:


> Those look fantastic! I can't wait for my X.Fire Wood to arrive from fasttech. Will be placing that order soon.


There are so many people waiting for vape mail, pity the post office doesn't want to play along 

I would wait for them to sort their issues out before placing any orders local or international, that will require using the PO.


----------



## VaperWinx

BumbleBee said:


> There are so many people waiting for vape mail, pity the post office doesn't want to play along
> 
> I would wait for them to sort their issues out before placing any orders local or international, that will require using the PO.


This post office situation is becoming ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My Itaste vv is a year old today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Stroodlepuff said:


> My Itaste vv is a year old today


That's super awesome! Happy bday iTaste vv!


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm no lady but I have a purple reo with a pink drip tip 

Does that mean I can stay?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> I'm no lady but I have a purple reo with a pink drip tip
> 
> Does that mean I can stay?



Ooooo i want a purple one with a pink drip tip!!!


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaperWinx

annemarievdh said:


> Ooooo i want a purple one with a pink drip tip!!!
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Lol @Yiannaki you know without pics there's no proof!


----------



## Just B

Think that is an awesome idea.... A spot for Vape goddesses where they can Just B Awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaperWinx

Just B said:


> Think that is an awesome idea.... A spot for Vape goddesses where they can Just B Awesome.


Yup, that's what I'm hoping will happen with this thread.    Oh and Vape goddesses is a pretty awesome description.


----------



## Lala

Watching rugby with my vaping family

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Lala said:


> Watching rugby with my vaping family


Nice! Perfect way to spend the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Lala said:


> Watching rugby with my vaping family


Always amuses me to see the "must have" toilet roll whenever you see a vapors home set up Makes me feel right at home.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Reonat said:


> Always amuses me to see the "must have" toilet roll whenever you see a vapors home set up Makes me feel right at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Lol! So very true!!


----------



## bwbwings

Rob Fisher said:


> We are all in touch with our feminine side!



In touch with your feminine side or touching your feminine side  hehehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie

So happy the boks won - watched it while vaping my Reo with blackbird - lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Poppie said:


> So happy the boks won - watched it while vaping my Reo with blackbird - lol


Yes!


----------



## VaperWinx

Have a good Monday ladies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lala

So True. That is the first thing I said to them when I got there. Gotta have the toilet roll nearby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

I have my eye on a stingray and a vision spinner two in the next two months or so. I quite like both, even though there are differences. Does it matter to you ladies what kind of mod etc it is or do you go for what mostly would work for you?


----------



## Andre

VaperWinx said:


> I have my eye on a stingray and a vision spinner two in the next two months or so. I quite like both, even though there are differences. Does it matter to you ladies what kind of mod etc it is or do you go for what mostly would work for you?


If I may intrude, methinks you ladies might like this electronic mod: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/ and a review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## VaperWinx

How are all the ladies doing?


----------



## Yiannaki

VaperWinx said:


> How are all the ladies doing?


Welcome back @VaperWinx you've been awfully quiet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Thanks @Yiannaki. Its been quite hectic the last bit. But hoping to be on here a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hellooo @VaperWinx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pet!

Pink dream lol the eleaf , brilliant vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaperWinx

Hi @metalliz how ya been?


----------



## VaperWinx

@Pet! Am soooo jealous! Want one! I would love a purple though.


----------



## Pet!

It only comes in pink black blue and silver. I replaced my tank to my aspire Nautilus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

@Pet! Nice! Ok, hmm, will have a solid think about it. Pink, blue or black doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Helloo @VaperWinx welcome back  

Oh and welcome miss duck @Pet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VaperWinx

Hi @Stroodlepuff how have you been? Yup, been hectic, but I'm back.


----------



## VaperWinx

Anyone get new vape gear recently? I'm a bit late in the game but got myself a CLK 1280. With aerotank. Wish I could bloody find another aerotank though. I do prefer the v1 but it seems hard to find with all the megas etc going about.


----------



## VaperWinx

Still bloody waiting for my X-Fire from over the water. Soooo frustratin .


----------



## VapeGrrl

Happy new year to all the ladies 

Hubby bought me the Reuleaux DNA 200, says the boss of Vape Club needs a boss mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Auntymunga

Hi there  I am a vaping lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Really nice to see ladies on this forum. Makes the interaction more friendly and interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

VapeGrrl said:


> Happy new year to all the ladies
> 
> Hubby bought me the Reuleaux DNA 200, says the boss of Vape Club needs a boss mod


Gee wiz @VapeGrrl, didn't know you vape at or around 200W! Will check it out when I visit you again.

Hi all. I have 2 x Kangertech RBA's that I rotate and currently using the Eleaf 60 W mod. Any other girls wrapping and wicking their own coils?


----------



## VapeGrrl

Got to try and join the big boys 

I only build coils, really hate the flavour of commercial coils. I am currently using the Goblin which is my absolute favourite tank but anxiously waiting for my OBS crius

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

VapeGrrl said:


> Got to try and join the big boys
> 
> I only build coils, really hate the flavour of commercial coils. I am currently using the Goblin which is my absolute favourite tank but anxiously waiting for my OBS crius


I agree minimal flavor and clouds produced by commercial coils, RBA's rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

So far the best coils have been the Crown ones - better than the RBA imho. Massive clouds and flavour madness from 50w up to 120w.

Hope you enjoy the DNA200 @VapeGrrl !! The crius is so nice and easy to use, would love to try the griffin as well, just for the larger deck.


----------



## Chezzig

I'm a fairly new Vaperess

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeGrrl

I tried a twisted 31g nickel build in the OBS and it was awesome so decided to try a dual twisted nickel build in the crius and it is just not the same. So back to my good old trusted build, 30g nickel dual coil.

Very keen on trying the griffin as well as soon as I can get my hands on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

VapeGrrl said:


> I tried a twisted 31g nickel build in the OBS and it was awesome so decided to try a dual twisted nickel build in the crius and it is just not the same. So back to my good old trusted build, 30g nickel dual coil.
> 
> Very keen on trying the griffin as well as soon as I can get my hands on it.



I am still on the old fashioned 26g kanthal on all my devices. Was worried that I will struggle to wick the Crius, but at least it looks like I have that under the belt, no leaking issues or dry hits. Love the Crius for instant nic boost and flavor.


----------



## Ernest

VapeGrrl said:


> I tried a twisted 31g nickel build in the OBS and it was awesome so decided to try a dual twisted nickel build in the crius and it is just not the same. So back to my good old trusted build, 30g nickel dual coil.
> 
> Very keen on trying the griffin as well as soon as I can get my hands on it.


What resistance did you get with the twisted nickel? I did a 28g twisted nickel and came out at 0.06 Ohm.


----------



## VapeGrrl

It was 9 wraps at 0.05, a bit too low for my liking


----------



## Ernest

VapeGrrl said:


> It was 9 wraps at 0.05, a bit too low for my liking


Yes, I was trying to get 0.09 or 0.1 with twisted nickel but could not get higher than 0.06. Thought the 30 or 31g might do the trick. I want to try twisted 28g nickel with 30g kanthal next.


----------



## VapeGrrl

I am in the process of making a dual nickel clapton coil build. Will post a pic if I succeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

